# Printing from LR gives wrong colour, printing from PS is correct



## Michael Wall (Sep 25, 2019)

I have had this problem for a month or two and can't find a solution: I have been printing from LR for 7 years and this is new to me. I am working in latest update of Classic in Windows 10. Printer is Epson P6000. When I print from LR using the correct Colour profile (mostly Epson Legacy Baryta), the colour has exaggerated magenta. (Before you ask, YES, I have turned of printer colour control in the driver!).  If I print from LR using "printer managed" colour it is better, but not right. But if I print from PhotoShop without changing anything, using "PS manages colour" (which uses the same ICC profile I was attempting to use in LR), and with the same settings in the printer driver, the colour is perfect. I guess I could carry on printing from PS, but the interface is much more clunky and offers less control of margins and watermarks etc. It's also a step I would rather avoid. Thanks


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm trying to document a similar problem I'm having but only for certain images. The print preview for my Epson XP-15000 shows a heavy yellow hue when I had LR doing the color management. I'm having inconsistent behavior e.g. I reset the profile for the paper and the problem goes away.  However, I have the same problem with PS.  I'm going to spend some time in a couple of days trying to document this more.

FWIW, I had a similar problem when I upgraded to LR Classic from LR 6 with my old Epson 1400. At that time, I could only use 'printer managed' color. At that time, when I approached both Adobe and Epson about the problem, they pointed at the other.


----------



## Michael Wall (Sep 26, 2019)

Paul_DS256 said:


> I'm trying to document a similar problem I'm having but only for certain images. The print preview for my Epson XP-15000 shows a heavy yellow hue when I had LR doing the color management. I'm having inconsistent behavior e.g. I reset the profile for the paper and the problem goes away.  However, I have the same problem with PS.  I'm going to spend some time in a couple of days trying to document this more.
> 
> FWIW, I had a similar problem when I upgraded to LR Classic from LR 6 with my old Epson 1400. At that time, I could only use 'printer managed' color. At that time, when I approached both Adobe and Epson about the problem, they pointed at the other.


Interesting. I recently upgraded from LR6 to Classic because I thought the problem might be Camera Raw. But problem persists. I also had the same problem with my old printer Epson 3880, so I don't think it's the printer - this is what Epson says too.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 26, 2019)

Michael Wall said:


> I have had this problem for a month or two and can't find a solution: I have been printing from LR for 7 years and this is new to me. I am working in latest update of Classic in Windows 10. Printer is Epson P6000. When I print from LR using the correct Colour profile (mostly Epson Legacy Baryta), the colour has exaggerated magenta. (Before you ask, YES, I have turned of printer colour control in the driver!).  If I print from LR using "printer managed" colour it is better, but not right. But if I print from PhotoShop without changing anything, using "PS manages colour" (which uses the same ICC profile I was attempting to use in LR), and with the same settings in the printer driver, the colour is perfect. I guess I could carry on printing from PS, but the interface is much more clunky and offers less control of margins and watermarks etc. It's also a step I would rather avoid. Thanks


This could be a bug in Lightroom. If you print in Photoshop, you will first render the image (convert it from raw to rgb) and then Photoshop converts that to the printer profile. If you print from Lightroom, rendering the raw file and conversion to the printer profile is done in one step. That means that Lightroom will convert the data directly from its internal ‘MelissaRGB’ to the printer profile, while Photoshop will first render the image to ProPhotoRGB (not the same as MelissaRGB) or something else like AdobeRGB, and then convert it to the printer profile. That could explain the difference you see, but of course there should not be a difference. Better check for a similar complaint in the feedback forums (Photoshop Family Customer Community) or post your problem there if there is no existing complaint.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Sep 27, 2019)

Johan Elzenga said:


> If you print in Photoshop, you will first render the image (convert it from raw to rgb) and then Photoshop converts that to the printer profile. If you print from Lightroom, rendering the raw file and conversion to the printer profile is done in one step.



Interesting. Wonder if that has something to do with it.

As for my investigation, the following does not happen on all images. This one was the only 1 in 10 where it happened.  LR 8.4 + Epson XP-15000.

If you can't read the file name, the yellowed image is when LR is managing color.

Now, this is what is shown in the XP-15000 preview screen so there may be an Epson issue involved here as well.


----------



## Michael Wall (Sep 28, 2019)

I have been in touch with Adobe and after much discussion this seems to have solved the problem (for now, anyway):

So if I may summarize Rikk's and Patrick's advise thus:
*In Windows 10 OS:*
Go to the colour management window, select the device - printer - tick "Use my settings for this device" and select "Manual" for profile selection. At this point there are no profiles selected in the "Associated profiles" window, and no default highlighted.
*In LightRoom Classic:*
Set the correct paper ICC profile. Open "Page setup" window and open the printer properties dialog. 
*In printer driver control window:*
Set paper and quality parameters, then choose "Custom colour control and "Off (no colour control)" from the drop-down.
This should provide a good print. My print preview is magenta heavy, but the actual print is excellent.
I'm optimistic that this has solved the problem. I didn't know that the Windows OS had a hand in colour controls. I am a wiser man.
Thanks to both of you.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks to Michael, Rikk & Patrick.

I tried this on my Windows 7 64 bit professional and it worked. The Color Management is the same.

So it looks like there is a glitch with Epson's preview screen (see attached) when LR is managing color. The odd thing is that it does not happen on all pictures. As I said, this one was the only 1 in 10 where I had the problem.


----------



## davidedric (Sep 29, 2019)

My Canon print preview does no more than show me I've got the right photo.  I just live with it - soft proofing is all I use.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Oct 1, 2019)

Spoke too soon. The original print looked ok but 24 hrs later, after drying, there was a yellow shift. So I'm back to using Printer Managed if the preview is off.


----------



## msmack (Oct 4, 2019)

For me printing from LR and printing from PS gave me very different colors.  LR is incorrect and PS in correct.   I now only print from PS>


----------

